# Need help modding a cheap machine...



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I bought myself a cheap espresso machine from Lidl for Xmas (Silvercrest Espresso Machine, see http://blog.direktkapseln.com/?p=4098) and have been messing around with it since. I can get a nice latte out of it, but I want to venture into the realms of espresso. I have tried some of them that have come out of my machine, and it's vile - bitter and makes your face screw up.

I have recently modified one of the baskets to remove any pressurisation







(can post pictures if anyone else wants to do it) and so am now relying on tamp & grind etc. I understand that aspect.

However I also tried weighing my grinds, rather than just filling the basket up like I normally do (oops) and the basket is filled by 12g of beans. I've read for a double this should be 18g? Is this a huge problem? Do I need to source out a 3rd party basket that will fit in my portafilter?

Any advice is welcome!

Graham


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

graystevens said:


> Do I need to source out a 3rd party basket that will fit in my portafilter?
> 
> Any advice is welcome!
> 
> Graham


Yes you most definately will need a proper basket. Your machine is probably putting out a great deal more than the ideal 9-11BAR from the Vibe pump, this could be a sticking point if you cannot adjust it some way.

For decent espresso you NEED freshly roasted whole coffee beans and you NEED a burr grinder capable of grinding fine enough, a lot of users find the MC2 to be the foot in the door, although some hand grinders can achieve good results (e.g Porlex)

Coffee dose (input) and the amount you end up with in the cup (output) is very important in determining how the espresso tastes & its mouthfeel....... output/input=ratio which could be 1.4-1.9 depending on your taste. Scales and a timer will help you achieve a good ratio within an acceptable time (ive had good shots in a range of 23-50 seconds!)

Welcome to the best place to help start your coffee journey


----------



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yes you most definately will need a proper basket. Your machine is probably putting out a great deal more than the ideal 9-11BAR from the Vibe pump, this could be a sticking point if you cannot adjust it some way.
> 
> For decent espresso you NEED freshly roasted whole coffee beans and you NEED a burr grinder capable of grinding fine enough, a lot of users find the MC2 to be the foot in the door, although some hand grinders can achieve good results (e.g Porlex)
> 
> ...


I have lovely freshly roasted beans, courtesy of hasbean... they smell fantastic - I asked for their recommendations for a beginner looking to make a nice latte, and another lot of beans for espresso.

I also have a little Hario burr grinder, which I believe is capable - I've been able to grind fine enough to choke the machine.

Where should I look for a new basket? I know the tamper size is ~50mm...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

51mm baskets do exist http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/non-pressurized-basket-upgrade-for-breville-delonghi-espresso-machines

Not sure on UK supplier


----------



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 51mm baskets do exist http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/non-pressurized-basket-upgrade-for-breville-delonghi-espresso-machines
> 
> Not sure on UK supplier


Appears that the Krups 51mm may work - seems to be a common mod for the EC155.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Definitely get the real basket, you can't make a pressurised basket unpressurised - the holes at the bottom are wrong.

I hate to say this but you will really struggle to make good espresso on a machine like this, things like pressure and temperature are just too inconsistent. Bitterness could well be down to the temperature. Milk is good at hiding some of the faults in espresso. Have a think about a second hand Gaggia classic (and have a good read about techniques for it such as temperature surfing), these have much better stability and a proven track record on these forums.

Well done on the Has Bean beans, the Hario is a little inconstant but a lot betetr than pre-ground and good enough to get you going


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is a rebranded Delonghi machine, so might be an idea to look for their parts! If not I would try and sell it on gumtree and pick up a second hand gaggia!


----------



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have been looking at Gaggia Classics, but I figured a few £ on this machine won't be too much of a shame, it only cost £35 in the first place - an excuse to mess about if you ask me









Also been tempted to get an Aeropress for when I go camping... upgradeitus already!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

aeropress very worth it, especially as you have the hario hand grinder


----------

